
Do you really understand Principal Component Analysis? - aptrishu
https://medium.com/@aptrishu/understanding-principle-component-analysis-e32be0253ef0
======
catnaroek
An “explanation” of principal component analysis that somehow manages not to
mention the geometric meaning of the covariance matrix and its eigenvectors?
Sad.

Also, please learn to use LaTeX correctly. Don't use the same font for English
text and formulas.

~~~
aptrishu
Hi, the main focus of the post was not to totally focus on geometrical
interpretation but rather on why we use eigenvectors and all. I could have
made it simpler, had I chosen to represent all of them geometrically. Thanks
for your review, I could have done better.

~~~
catnaroek
Presumably your target audience cares about the application of PCA, rather
than the mathematical technique for its own sake. Thus, you need to answer the
question “What does it do for me?” before the question “How does it work?” I
believe that the answers to these two questions are, respectively, the
geometric interpretation of a PCA, and the algorithm for computing a SVD
decomposition. But I could be wrong! If you think I'm wrong, please tell me
how.

